# Keeping Crocs?



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi I was just curious, does anybody here own a crocodile? Where on earth do you keep it?! I'm not planning on getting a croc, I'm just curious.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I could get one, but I live in QLD


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 17, 2010)

Get your beardie first, SL


----------



## AaronR (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi SL i have a 3.5 year old freshwater croc (actually looking to swap it atm not for size or anything just want to specialise in species i can breed) it is kept in a 6x2x2 tank, with all heating and filtration needs. feeds extremely well on goldfish, chicken heart, mice,rats roo meat and well anything bloody.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

AaronR said:


> Hi SL i have a 3.5 year old freshwater croc (actually looking to swap it atm not for size or anything just want to specialise in species i can breed) it is kept in a 6x2x2 tank, with all heating and filtration needs. feeds extremely well on goldfish, chicken heart, mice,rats roo meat and well anything bloody.


 Cant keep them in QLD can you? Cos I'm in QLD. I'm quite sure they're illegal here?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 17, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I wish I could get one, but I live in QLD



Now, now sl... don't undo all the good work we've done in the last day or so... crocs are not for newbies...

Jamie.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

I know. And I probably wouldn't get one for years. By then I'll have experience  Hopefully


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 17, 2010)

That's the way to go... 

J.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> That's the way to go...
> 
> J.


 
Who are you??? And what have you done with my Jamie?!?!?!! :shock: :cry:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 17, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Cant keep them in QLD can you? Cos I'm in QLD. I'm quite sure they're illegal here?



Not unless you have a demonstrators permit.

And no you can't get one


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Darn. How do I become a demonstrator lol.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Dec 31, 2010)

I've friends who've got a Freshie. It's a vicious little thing. They've got it out in the yard in one of those above ground swimming pools but without the liner. So there's a large dug out pool in the middle and plenty of room out of water. The whole enclosure would be something like 3 metre diametre. They feed it on mainly rats, fish and chicken necks. Although they say it's stopped growing, if it gets bigger by law they'll need a larger security fenced pen for it.


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Jan 29, 2011)

Crocs are fascinating creatures but not always the best pets! Salties grow large very quickly and become dangerous. Freshies are slower to grow but massive stress heads when small. I work at a croc farm and have a pet freshie. They are not cuddly pets do not do well being handled under 6 months old so they basicly just a display animals until they get bigger and babies spend most of their time hiding and you dont see them anyway!

In the NT you can keep crocs until 60 cm freshies bigger if u live in a rural area and get parks and wildlifes permission to do so. Salties (if looked after and feeding well ) will easily make 60 cm in a year and sadly you will have to send them back. Freshies you can get 2 years ealily before they grow to that. and in the second year they can cope with handling (with safety first of course!) 

Licencing is different in every state and down south you can even keep crocs of bigger size i think with a special lisence.

They deffinalty not for beginners but reptiles live a long time and im sure if u want to stick with the cold blooded ones you have time to get used to some other reptiles and maybe if you move to another state allowing crocodiles you may be ready for one but i can tell you they are amazing to look at and see their behavior but theres so many other cool reptiles that will actuly LIKE you. Crocs dont like being handled they dont like you (and dont let them trick you into thinking your mates either!).


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 29, 2011)

In South Australia first you need a specialist permit and then you need the croc endorsement. (Not 100% certain on that one). Once you have been approved to keep a croc then Fauna SA comes to inspect your enclosure to determine if it is suitable if all goes well then after a lot of horsing around you can get a croc. I know that URS and reptile city keep freshies but Fish haven have a nice big saltwater croc. Most people tell you its not worth it even the breeders all I hear when I ask about it is that they are a nothing pet. Personally it would be cool but it would be more for bragging rights.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 30, 2011)

In Vic you only need an advanced license and you can keep a croc, naturally there are considerations for the size of the enclosure to be appropriate for the size of the animal, but there is no size restriction on the animal so long as it is housed properly, no specialist permits required.....no experience either!


----------



## styxxpython (Feb 2, 2011)

how long will it take for a freshie to outgrow a 6Lx3Wx2.5H tank?


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 2, 2011)

snakeman069 has a saltie :kursid but he is a demonstrator


----------



## ericrs (Feb 2, 2011)

styxxpython said:


> how long will it take for a freshie to outgrow a 6Lx3Wx2.5H tank?



yea i am also keen to know how long it would take? or what size tank would be sufficent for an adult?


----------

